# Roanoke, VA, Anna 12y/o SF,Euth date 11/2



## 3Dogcouch

Hello please meet Anna. Her owners have to enter an assisted living home soon. She has been desperately trying to find a place for Anna to live out her life. Anna is an old lady who was rescued from an abusive situations some years ago and has had a loving family. She needs to be rescued again by another special person. She is running out of time. She needs to be an only dog. Kids/Cats Ok. 

Joan and her husband will soon have to move to a continuing care facility, and Anna cannot go with them. The family is running out of options and is looking for any advice, guidance and suggestions to help Anna.


Joan (Anna's Mom) wrote:

"Surely other pet parents have faced the same dilemma about finding a home for their beloved dog when the continuing care facility can't take her. Anna is nearly 12, arthritic and going deaf, but still loves playing ball, is great watch dog and would be perfect for someone with no other pets.

She was a rescue, saved from an abusive owner who chained her in the yard, where she was attacked by other dogs, so our vet opines. As a consequence, she has to go to a home without other pets". 

Anna's family is moving November 2nd, and they have been trying to find a home for her since June. She just went to the Vet and got her shots, and a supply of heartworm meds to bring with her. 

Angels of Assisi will sponsor her yearly shots if someone can help this wonderful girl and her dedicated owners. 

Can anyone help....PLEEEZZEEEE???


----------



## JerzeyGSD

Poor girl!


----------



## katieliz

this is every older person's nightmare, that there will be no one to care for their dog when they no longer can. dear girl, bless your heart.


----------



## katieliz

info about this girl is circulating via private e-mail, with not much response. can anyone help her before the second of november?


----------



## katieliz

up you go girl.


----------



## shilohsmom

> Originally Posted By: katielizthis is every older person's nightmare, that there will be no one to care for their dog when they no longer can. dear girl, bless your heart.


So true..lets see if we can help this one though.


----------



## shilohsmom

Can they owners pay for the dog to go to a Santuary? I know there are places that take pets if you die or if something were to happen to the owners...perhaps they can try one of these places??? It does cost money but I don't want to rule this out in case they can afford to take this step.


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm leaving now for the day. Can someone try this place.

http://www.sanctuaryforseniordogs.org/

Their in OH but maybe they can help???


----------



## vjt555

Willing to sponsor. This one looks like my Jazz used to look like. I think it is so sad when someone gets old that they cannot being their animals with them when they go into assisted living. really cruel.


----------



## shilohsmom

Do we have any contact info on her?


----------



## katieliz

rosa, here is info i have taken from e-mails i've received as part of the last hope yahoo group network. 

[email protected] (i think that's 3dogcouch/betz above???) i think she is the contact.

i will watch for any additional e-mails on that list and pass on any info there...


----------



## shilohsmom

Thank you. Please post any new info but I will email her now.


----------



## shilohsmom

Heres something interesting... just posting to keep this here 

http://www.assisi.org/continuingcare.html


----------



## Judykaye

The Sanctuary for Senior Dogs is in NE Ohio and is a wonderful group. I would contact them right away. If they can't take her in perhaps they know of other groups that could.

Judy


----------



## 3Dogcouch

I contacted them, both by phone and email. They only take dogs from shelters, however, I made a plea for her anyway, as she was originally adopted from a shelter......She needs rescue hopes and positive energy. Will do a courtesy listing on our site, as has VA GSD Rescue.


----------



## shilohsmom

I was just about to post that I'm emailing back and fourth with Betz.... so far nothing but were working on it ... but then I realized Betz is '3Dogcouch' and she is the one posting here....of course she knows what I'm doing....oh my gosh, I"m feeling really old right now....


----------



## Judykaye

Let's bump this sweet senior back to the top...she needs HELP! Judy


----------



## shilohsmom

Thanks for the bump! No news yet but we are still working on the little lady here.


----------



## 3Dogcouch

I just spoke to several Sr. sanctuaries with no luck. Anna is still living with her mom while she desperately looks for a home for Anna. If she can stay in the VA area, Angels of Assisi will cover her shots and help with food, LHSH will also help with food, and Vanessa from this board has offered sponsor help. Can we PLeeeeeZeee help this girl?? Her Mom is totally torn up over this. I can't imagine being in her situation. Anyone??? Pleeezzzeee?


----------



## katieliz




----------



## 3Dogcouch

Still nothing for Anna. This is going to break her Mom's heart if she has to be euth'd. Frantically working on her! I had NO idea there were places that would "place" your pets if something happened to you for a mere $10k!!! UGH!!!


----------



## RebelGSD

I guess the problem is other dogs. How bad is she with other dogs?


----------



## 3Dogcouch

They had a trainer and behaviorist in years ago. Remember, they are elderly. She is fine with cats, though. They reported she "attacked" another dog while in the vet's office, but it didn't require vet care, it was a small dog. The vet said that when she was tied out, in her previous abusive home that this elderly couple rescued her from, she was probably attacked by other dogs and couldn't get away...so she attacks before she can be attacked now.


----------



## RebelGSD

What about the sanctuary/rescue organization in NY that someone from Brightstar started? Their mission was to save dogs who are in this kind of situation.


----------



## 3Dogcouch

Do you have a name for it? I tried several, one had an intake fee of $1700.00 and one had an intake fee of $10k, one was for farm animals only, but there were farmdogs, but since she doesn't get along with other dogs...!!! The problem with her being in a sanctuary is that she doesn't get along with other dogs. I am willing to track down any leads anyone gives me.


----------



## shilohsmom

Were not giving up Betz and your doing a wonderful job. I want to point out to everyone that yesterday I was busy with work but at the same time doing quick internet searches...I'd find something and send Betz the link, find something and send Betz the link....I threw everything but the kitchen sink at her and she worked her tail off going through all of that stuff. I needed to say that as she is so dedicated to helping this dog. 
Lets not give up. There was a place, it was a no-kill shelter...I was called something like Herrico County Shelter?? I can find it again I'm sure. While it is a shelter it is a no-kill shelter in VA. I checked their website and they did have seniors (some so called 'no kill shelters' won't take seniors but this one appears to). 

We still have time. 

Great work and lets keep at it...I know you really want to save this dog.


----------



## GT

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDWhat about the sanctuary/rescue organization in NY that someone from Brightstar started? Their mission was to save dogs who are in this kind of situation.


Blue Moon Meadows (co-founded by Kathy Bronson) used to focus on orphans... not sure if anything's changed since her passing.
http://bluemoonmeadows.org/


----------



## 3Dogcouch

I wrote Brightstar intake for suggestions. *fingers crossed*


----------



## shilohsmom

Friends of homeless animals (FOHA). Northern VA
Animal Aid Society, Grafton
Animal Allies, Fairfax Station 
Chesapeake Bay Retriever Rescue 
Feline Foundation of Washington, Merrifield 
Homeless Animals Rescue Team, Fairfax Station
K9 New Like Center, Virginia Beach 
Meower Power Feral Cat Coalition, Chesapeake 
Northern Virginia Animal League, Inc.
Pet Assistance League of Virginia, Prince William Co
Rappahannock Humane Society
Richmond Animal League, Richmond
Saving Furry Friends - Glade Spring. Accommodates about 50 animals at any given time including handicapped animals.
Second Chance Shelter
S.P.C.A. of Northern Virginia
Shiloh Project, The
Web of Life Animal Outreach, Inc. Chesapeake, VA. All companion animals

Heres a list of no-kill shelters in VA....


----------



## 3Dogcouch

Wrote to Beth....Thanks, GT!


----------



## Judykaye

Blue Moon does alot of transports through Ohio so they are still in operation. 

Also, what about Big Dog Big Hearts in NY?

This girl seems to have touched alot of hearts...Judy


----------



## 3Dogcouch

Anna's mom said she will pay for transport to a new home.


----------



## Judykaye

back up to the top...Judy


----------



## 3Dogcouch

I'm out of options....don't know who to contact next! Any ideas, anyone???


----------



## bpierce

I am so sorry for her but with all my critters can't take anyone who has to be an only child. I hope someone finds a spot for her.


----------



## Judykaye

Don't give up...we have time left and I would just keep trying...passing the word along...have others cross post and try other rescues. 

This girl needs HELP...can't we save her? Judy


----------



## Judykaye

Is it possible to contact Best Friends in Kanaub, Utah?

Perhaps if they can't take Anna they would have some ideas of places that could or would...Judy


----------



## 3Dogcouch

I will do that!!!! Thank you so much, Judy!


----------



## Judykaye

Pet Rescue Foundation, Hadensville, VA, is primarily a sanctuary for special needs homeless animals. Special needs include the elderly, the physically and emotionally abused, and the injured and handicapped. The rescue is located in Western Goochland County equally distant from Charlottesville and Richmond off I-64. We believe there is a home for each of the dogs we take in, and we work to match each dog with an understanding adopter who appreciates the dog's special needs. We are always available to give support to our adopters for the life of the pet. Pet Rescue Foundation, P.O. Box 70, Hadensville, VA 23067. E-mail: PetRescuer[email protected] 

Oasis Sanctuary, North Branch, NY, is a safe haven and place of recovery for homeless, abused and abandoned animals. Rescued animals are given everything they need: medical care, food, shelter and love until forever homes can be found. Unadoptable animals make Oasis their home for the rest of their lives. 130 Dyker Road, North Branch, New York 12766.

Here are a couple of sanctuaries I just saw on the Internet...contact them...and ask if they know of others...

This girl needs us...Judy

Plus a couple more:

Chesapeake Shepherd & K-0 Rescue - email [email protected]

HAPPE - 1-804-425-6236


----------



## 3Dogcouch

Thanks, Judy! I wrote to all of these and asked if they could give me direction if they were unable to help!!!! Praying for a miracle for this baby girl!!!


----------



## Judykaye

Here's another:

AARF of Richmond, VA...

Someone out there has to help...doesn't anyone have any ideas to help? We have the time and it seems some donations...this girl is in danger...Judy


----------



## katieliz

someone with some time has to contact these places...


----------



## shilohsmom

Your doing a great job Betz. Theres still time. Just try keeping her in the spotlight.


----------



## 3Dogcouch

Got them! And Tampa Bay GSD Rescue, which someone else suggested. We can do this!


----------



## katieliz

to the top anna.


----------



## katieliz




----------



## Judykaye

I passed Anna's thread on to one of my friends that does transports for Blue Moon...she is going to cross post also.

Judy


----------



## katieliz




----------



## 3Dogcouch

Thank you, Judy, I have received many replies, but no takers due to the dog aggression issue. Best Friends sent me many good ideas, which I am following up on.


----------



## katieliz




----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

You know....is she really dog aggressive? Or actually "do unto others before they do unto me" reactive, really. 

Like if she had no opportunity would she try to make one for herself? Or if she had no opportunity would she just say eh...not worth it? 

That makes a big difference in management for potential foster homes?


----------



## RebelGSD

It would be good to evaluate how bad it is as all potential foster homes do have other dogs.
Does she get upset and barks?
Is she out to kill?
For Anna and the foster family this would be a forever solution rather than just temporarily crating and separating. 

Angelina was not good with other dogs to start with and ended being great friends with her housemate Ben.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

That is exactly who I was thinking of!

And I am not sure how her foster did what she did. Angie must have really loved her.


----------



## Judykaye

I agree on checking out the dog aggression situation. 

Are you close to Anna? If not, is there someone close that has the expertise to know what to look for and how to evaluate it?

Good thinking here...this might just be our answer...

Judy


----------



## RebelGSD

With Angie it took time and patience. She was not a convinced killer. she was muzzled or crated around other dogs for a couple of months, until she got used to them. Initially all toys/treats were hidden to remove sources of conflict.


----------



## 3Dogcouch

I contacted the person from the GSD rescue who has interacted with Anna and her family. Remember that her parents are elderly and she is a big girl, so perhaps her "aggression" was just protecting her mom/dad. I was told that they had a trainer AND behaviorist in to work with her several years ago. Both said that she needed to be an only dog. I wonder if the years may have mellowed her out some? I will contact Lisa again. This is a MAJOR hurdle for all rescues/sanctuaries I have spoken to.


----------



## shilohsmom

Amazing...I just had this same thought about re-testing her and I come on-line and everyones already suggested it







I think its a wonderful idea and might just be the key to getting her placed.


----------



## RebelGSD

When we took in Angelina, she also needed to be the only dog. Whoever met her agreed on that because of the way she acted at the time of the evaluation. "Only dog" is the safe solution if and when available, and it will be hard to find it for Anna as it was for Angelina. Age complicates Anna's situation, as it will be a solution for life.

It is of course much harder to evaluate a dog's potential to turn around.


----------



## Judykaye

way back up to the top sweet girl...Judy


----------



## Judykaye

no way is Anna staying on page 2...Sadly, Judy


----------



## Judykaye

I can't believe she's on page 2 already...isn't anyone out there reading or trying? Judy


----------



## katieliz

is someone looking into the resources given by best friends? no doubt needing to be an only dog is hurting her chances.


----------



## katieliz




----------



## 3Dogcouch

Desperately....the only thing I haven't done is to make up flyers with her pictures and hand them out at senior centers. I am out of ideas. I am getting all the replies mixed together, but following up on each one. If only she weren't dog agressive....I have to wonder if she really is or if she was just protecting her humans and got that label. 
Please, don't stop trying for her....keep sending her positive energy!
Betz


----------



## Judykaye

Betz, do you live near by? If so...can you visit to see for yourself? Are the owners the one that said she was dog agressive, or are they afraid she is?

Anna needs to be tested...to make sure that is the problem...

I am so worried...but sending positive thoughts and energy to you...bless you for your continued efforts...Judy

Is it possible that Anna can be boarded or kenneled for awhile to give us more time?


----------



## alisagirl127

Don't want to get any hopes up, but I work with GSRA in Raleigh and we have a senior dog program. I just took on a senior case, myself so don't have room to foster in my own home.. but I have reached out to my director to see if we have room. 

Has anyone tested this dog with other dogs??? We need an appropriate assess to get a better feel for what she is truly like with other dogs.

Please feel free to PM me with any additional info you may have, as this would help immensely.


----------



## alisagirl127

Furthermore... is anyone in this dogs area to get with owners and set up an appropriate assess??? I wish I lived there, but am quite a distance since I am in Raleigh - but yes, her "dog issues" are hurting her chances. We really need someone to do an appropriate assess asap!!! 11/2 is Monday, folks. This old lady is out of time :-(


----------



## alisagirl127

I also cross posted to a few other people I know, just in case...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am starting a thread in general rescue to see if someone is in Roanoke who can evaluate. 

Of course, just because they are in Roanoke doesn't mean they can evaluate-need to get someone who knows their stuff for Anna!


----------



## 3Dogcouch

No, I don't live nearby, I live in Harrisburg, PA. The elderly owners are the ones who are reporting dog aggression. I was told that a trainer was in the home to work on it without success. Her aggression was attributed to the time she was tied out, and possibly attacked by other dogs.

I believe that they will not allow her to be kenneled/boarded, but want her in a home environment.

I have left voicemail with her contact again, to see if we can get a real temp test done or have some sort of access to her. I suspect that they are trying to protect the elderly mom from getting her hopes up that Anna may get placement, so there is someone facilitating. I know Anna's mom's heart must be breaking with each passing day...


----------



## alisagirl127

Hopefully, they give someone access to Anna and that someone can explain that we need to do a thorough temp test... a temp test needs to happen... it is the only way.


----------



## Judykaye

Priority...dog agressive testing...I know it's upsetting for the owners BUT boarding/kenneling temporarily is a better solution than what would have to happen if no home is found.

I know that kenneling is not the best option but time is running short...she HAS to be tested by a person that knows what to look for.

This is SO SAD...isn't there any family member to step up to the plate?

I'm just frustrated...I have such a soft spot for the seniors. They, more than anyone deserves a chance...Judy


----------



## KarinB

Could someone please email me the exact location of this dog - is she in Roanoke City or in one of the outlying areas? I am about an hour from Roanoke and have a very skilled GSD evaluator who I could call upon, if there were a rescue that would take Anna if she proves not to be dog aggressive.


----------



## shilohsmom

Karin, it doesn't look like Betz is on line...I have her email addy so I will pm it to you.


----------



## alisagirl127

Hello All!

GREAT NEWS - I have someone who will absolutely take Anna in. Only issue is that she is in Tucson, AZ. This person does not care about her dog issues as she has no other dogs - she only wants to help Anna live out the rest of her doggie years in the best way possible. 

Who is the main person working on this case and with Anna's family? Please PM me so that I can give you this special persons email and phone number. You guys can chat. Dorita is an avid animal lover and rescuer and would make sure Anna was well taken care of if we can just get Anna to her...

I know Tucson is a LONG way from Roanoke, VA but a transport can't be impossible, right???


----------



## KarinB

For transport try Roads of Hope

[email protected]


----------



## alisagirl127

Yes, please try them - also, it looks like there were others that posted and offered to sponsor her and would prob be more than willing to help with costs for transport... We can do this, folks! Anna may be close to saved!!!


----------



## shilohsmom

Thats wonderful news. I just sent Betz an Urgent email asking her to check the boards here.


----------



## Judykaye

WOW!!! What a way to make my day...Judy

In this instance a couple of days of boarding/kenneling until a transport can be set up would be a good thing...


----------



## RebelGSD

It is also not too expensive to fly them, especially if someone will loan a crate.


----------



## Remo

I will make a paypal donation toward her transport expenses. 

Bless the kind soul willing to take her in.


----------



## 3Dogcouch

Okay, I have been working the phone/email and here's where I am at so far...Lisa has Anna set up to go into a tenative long-term foster home situation. It is tentative because it is unknown how well she gets along with cats and the family has cats. At the time I spoke to Lisa (I was calling to get Anna's location for the temp. test), I was unaware that there was an offer of a forever home. I have called her back and left that info on her voicemail. I am waiting to hear back from her.

Thank you, thank you, thank you to everyone who has offered to help and sent positive energy and prayers for this special girl and her family! 

The future is definately looking brighter for Miss Anna!!! Bless you all!!!


----------



## katieliz

good news so far!


----------



## Judykaye

Any updates? Let's get her into the temporary foster until a transport can be arranged...On pins and needles for sweet Anna...Judy


----------



## alisagirl127

Would love to hear an update as Dorita (the potantial adopter) said she has not received a call from anyone???? Has that changed? Has someone reached out to her? Would hate to have that slip through the cracks...


----------



## shilohsmom

Please update us. Sounds like Dorita is waiting to hear.


----------



## RebelGSD

Low cost boarding is available in WV


----------



## Judykaye

shilohsmom seems to have email contact with 3dogcouch...I hope she see these posts and can get in touch...

PLEASE tell the potential adopter that alot of people are involved and it's going to take time to do the communicating...Judy


----------



## Judykaye

I just noticed there is a post where Jean asked for an evaluator in Va. for Anna...there are some email addresses to check out. I might be nice to get Anna checked out...Judy


----------



## shilohsmom

Just saw this...I have sent Betz an email asking her to come back to the thread.


----------



## 3Dogcouch

Anna is supposed to go to her foster today. I called Lisa and left a voicemail stating that we had a forever home for her. I have not received a call back. I wonder if they are trying to keep her in the VA area, so that her parents can visit.

Lisa said she would definately update me tomorrow to let me know if Anna was going to be able to stay in that home.

Sending prayers and positive energy to Anna...and a heartfelt thanks to everyone on the board who is pulling for this big, sweetie girl!!!


----------



## Judykaye

I will still keep all of your avenues open...see if you can contact the potential adopter and give her an update...it sure won't hurt...let's everyone on board know what's happening...

I am sure Anna's owners would like to be able to visit...I know this is really hurting them...Anna is such a special case and has touched so many hearts that we need to keep all of her options open...until she's actually safe...we need to be on full alert!!!

Please keep us all updated...and I pray that she's OK with the cats...Has she gone yet? Poor thing...she's going to be confused.Judy

Let's hope this goes well...prayers being sent...


----------



## katieliz

safe travels to anna, and many blessings to all who are helping her.


----------



## RebelGSD

Please keep all avenues open. It would not be the first time that a miracle rescue falls through after a day because of cats or another reason.


----------



## shilohsmom

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDPlease keep all avenues open. It would not be the first time that a miracle rescue falls through after a day because of cats or another reason.


excellant idea!


----------



## alisagirl127

Has anyone contacted Dorita, the person that offered to adopt Anna? What is the status? I got a message from Dorita yesterday saying that she hasn't heard from anyone. I spent quite awhile trying to find someone for Anna. The least we could do is update her and thank her for her offer, even if it no longer needed. Please give me a status and/or contact Dorita. Thanks.


----------



## RebelGSD

I think you should PM Dorita's contact info to 3Dogcouch. 
I have an impression that there is a breakdown in communication happening here. it would be important to keep Dorita in the loop until it is absolutely certain that the new foster home works for Anna.


----------



## alisagirl127

I PM'd 3Dogcouch all of Dorita's contact info yesterday and just never heard back from anyone. I know she received my mail about Dorita and the forever home bc it is stated above - just never heard an update and I know that no one has contacted Dorita bc she has sent me emails asking why... I don't have an answer...


----------



## Judykaye

Bless you AND Dorita for all that has been done to help Anna...

I think there are alot of people involved with Anna...3dogcouch lives in PA I believe so she is not near Anna...and perhaps she is waiting to hear how things are going.

I would write to Dorita and tell her the updates that you know and tell her that we all are waiting to hear what is happening.

I know that Dorita has opened her heart to this special girl and I too think she should be acknowledged.

Lets hope that we hear something soon...Judy


----------



## katieliz

so many things could be a factor here and it's so important that everybody e-mail or pm everybody and that comunication is really good. i am still worried for anna's safety.


----------



## katieliz




----------



## katieliz

does anyone know anything they can post about what's happening with anna?


----------



## katieliz

are anna's arrangements going together. tomorrow is the 2nd. can anyone post an update?


----------



## shilohsmom

I am very sorry to see the lack of communication on this thread. I can read the concern in peoples posts, the same people that tried everything to help in finding a place for Anna to go. I see Dorita, a lady who was willing to open her home and heart to this dog just being left in the dark. I can't help but to wonder if she'd be willing to make such a generous offer ever again. As you know, we all do things based on our experiences and if it were me I would think twice. 

As someone who spends so much of our time here on the rescue boards, I can say we hold our breathe until we see that word-SAFE. It is so unfair that this has not been communicated to us.

I'm not angry, but do hope this can be a learning experience to anyone new in rescue. When an entire team is involved, the entire team should be the ones to celebrate-not just the quarterback.


----------



## katieliz

rosa i know that often things are happening in the background and via pm's but i confess i don't know what's going on with this dog because i've not had time to read thru the whole thread. is there a way to track this info down thru people we know here or is this another case of everything's being taken care of by people who are not able to post here? i can't get anna out of my mind.


----------



## RebelGSD

I would also lile to know what is going on. I hope Anna is safe.


----------



## shilohsmom

Unfortunately, the information about where Anna went is not on this thread-at least not enough to track down. JudyKaye has offered to send Betz an email so I gave her the address. I wish I knew more but I don't. I will however, update everyone if I were to hear anything. I'm sorry I don't have any more info at this time.


----------



## RebelGSD

Do you know that she is safe?


----------



## katieliz

okay, i have read thru the thread again and it looks to me like anna went to foster maybe thru gsra (is that where "lisa" is from?), and betz (3dogcouch) was expecting a report back, but has either not gotten it or is not posting. very possible everyone is busy, busy.

i also expect that the reason they did not consider the permanent home offer is that it was located in arizona and would be logistically difficult, since people working for this dog are in the far eastern part of the country. i don't think anyone should be offended that the offer was not acknowledged, rescue can be so time consuming and draining. 

it does look like the original and only contact is 3dogcouch (betz). i hope we will hear something about what has happened with anna soon. in the meantime all we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## RebelGSD

Thank you, I also keep thinking about her. I hope someone will thank Dorita for her kind offer.


----------



## katieliz

alisagirl thank you so much for your efforts on behalf of anna, and since you have contact with her, please thank dorita as well and tell her that it's surely a matter of the distance involved and the energy drain of rescue in general, which probably accounts for no one contacting her...and thank her for all of us here who are so worried for anna.


----------



## Judykaye

Just wanted everyone to know that I got a message from 3dogcouch.

Betsy has tried to get in touch with the person coordinating Anna's move. 

She has called and left voice mails to please let her know how things went. As of this AM she is still waiting to hear.

I know this doesn't help much, but my husband always tells me, no news is good news...

I know that everyone on this forum wants to make double sure that Anna is SAFE...let's pray that Betsy will hear something SOON. She promised to post as soon as she knew something...

alisagirl...if you would, please let Dorita know how much her offer was appreciated. I would hate to think that she would be so discouraged that this would affect her making this generous offer again to another poor soul that needed saved.

I would contact her myself but I have no way to do that...

This has been such a group effort that I think that's part of the problem. It's people all over the US that have united to help this special girl...we should be proud of what's happened...and hope that we can do it again for another special senior in need. Judy


----------



## 3Dogcouch

I am in contact with Dorita via FB..still no news


----------



## 3Dogcouch

Just got a reply from Anna's facilitator. 

"She is doing just fine in her foster home- she is great with the cats. I will check with her foster dad and see what he thinks. " (about her going to AZ with Dorita). 

However, Anna is safe in foster care for now....I just hope we can get her to a furever home.

Does anyone have any ideas on how we could get her to Arizona if the foster would agree?


----------



## kshort

http://www.pilotsnpaws.org

I doubt that one pilot could take her the entire way, but maybe they could set it up for a couple of pilots to do the trip. This group is awesome!


----------



## katieliz

lots of ideas for transport if/when the time comes. 3dog, you have my aol e-mail or you can pm me here.

thank you SO MUCH for letting us know that anna is safe! bless your heart anna (and everyone who worked to help her too)!


----------



## shilohsmom

Thank you for updating everyone.


----------



## katieliz

any news about how anna is doing?


----------



## katieliz

still wondering how anna's doing. guess i'm hoping for foster failure.


----------



## shilohsmom

Any updates on Anna?


----------

